# Ecualizador 5 bandas y circuito impreso. Probado.



## Manonline

Les dejo un circuito de un ecualizador de 5 bandas... lo hicieron algunos pibes del cole como proyecto final en el taller de electronica... lo vi funcionar y ecualiza... no se si bien xq no tengo el oido de alguien qe sabe sobre sonido =P

consta con una serie de filtros con un preamplificador c/u con un potenciometro qe determina la ganancia de cada banda... y un premplificador general que se regula con un preset...

el circuito es mono... para hacerlo estereo solo tienen qe hacer dos plaquetas jejeje...


el circuito impreso es el lado en el cual se verian las pistas de cobre... si lo quieren hacer por metodos de transferencia tipo las de papel de foto y plancha o algo asi... tienen qe invertirlas.


Mas adelante voy a subir circuitos de una mezcladora de 5 canales (infinitos poniendo entradas en paralelo), audioritmico (el qe publica pablin qe anda, lo tengo funcionando), un secuenciador de 4 canales y 16 efectos y alguna qe otra cosita...

Aaaaah... me olvidaba qe en el circuito eléctrico no trae la lista de componentes...

ahi va..

R1 y R4: 10k
R2: 10
R3 y R16: 100
R5, R6, R8, R10, R12 y R14: 100k
R7, R9, R11, R13 y R15: 2k2
C1: 47uF x 16v electrolitico
C2: 2,2uF x 16v electrolitico
C3 y C10: 47nF
C4: 10nF
C5: 2,2nF
C6: 680pF
C7: 220pF
C8: 1uF x 16V
C9: 220nF
C11: 22nF
C12: 4,7nF
C13: 100uF x 16V
IC1 a IC6: LM741 o su reemplazo
DZ1 y DZ2: Zener 5,1V
P1 a P5: Potenciometro 10k
5 borneras soldables de 3 patas.
1 Preset de 100k

El apunte qe tengo aclara qe si va a ser utilizado para uso profesional u hogareño (si se intercala entre la mezcladora y la potencia) se recomienda:

R2: Eliminar
R3: Puentear
R1: Reemplazar x el preset de 100k

ahora si... espero que lo disfruten...

adios


----------



## Manonline

Si me olvido de algo pregunten... no se mucho sobre el tema xq la vdd qe los profesores qe me tocaron fueron los peores... pero tanta bronca me dio qe decidi aprender cosas por mi cuenta... asi qe tal vez pueda ayudar en algo.. adioss..


----------



## magma_60

hola ke tal me interezo mucho tu ecualizador,   pero nomas me quede con una pregunta...   con cuanto voltaje se alimenta y cuanta corriente consume???  mi idea es ver si se pudiera modificar para poder conectarlo en un carro


----------



## Manonline

se alimenta con 12 v y no consume mas de 300mA...


----------



## randall

hola viejo, muchas gracias por su aporte, ahora nos llego vacaciones a los universitarios y es tiepo para hacer lo que queramos, pues ya sumo este proyecto a los que voy hacer, cuando lo termine les cuento como quedo.

gracias.


----------



## randall

se me olvidaba, al momento de " puentear " a q se refiere con la resistencia R3, osea la quitamos?
eliminamos ...osea quitamos R2?

perdon pero es q soy un poco nuevo y todo lo q no se o no comprendo muy bien lo pregunto...asi se aprende algo cada dia.

gracias.


----------



## Manonline

al momento de puentear se refiere a cambiar la resistencia x un pedacito e alambre... y la qe dice eliminar directamente no ponerla... en el caso de la R1 qe dice reemplazar x potenciometro de 100k fijate de poner cualqier terminal de los costados con el del medio...


----------



## randall

a bueno.

muchas gracias cuando lo termine les comento como quedo


----------



## randall

tengo una pregunta, yo estoy realizando el pcb, por q este q pusiste no lo entiendo, si me puedes hacer el favor de motrar algo con lo q me pueda giar pues bien, pero la pregunta no es esa, la pregunta es q si todos lo LM741 llevan en su terminal 7 el voltage positivo y en su terminal 4 tierra????

muchas gracias.


----------



## randall

y tambien si me podrias decir las bandas de cada una.

muchas gracias


----------



## ceroTHD_

Es fundamental saber las bandas q va a ecualizar!! Tiene BOOST y CUT?
Saludos.  8)  8)


----------



## randall

hey si la verdad no lo habia pensado....cuales son las bandas que equalizamos????....o en su defecto como las podriamos sacar????


----------



## Manonline

Disculpen la demora... no habia visto las respuestas xq pase un tiempo largo sin entrar al foro...

las frecuencias qe ecualiza son 60Hz, 250Hz, 1khz, 3.5kHz y 10kHz


----------



## Mu$hAiN

Oye me parece bastante interesante tu propuesta, nada mas que tengo una pequeña duda si la r2 se elimina y la r3 se puentea para que las pones en la lista de partes, por que eso podria llegar a ser algo confuso para los que vamos iniciando.

Pero tu propuesta me parece genial.

Creeme la voy a poner en practica


----------



## Mu$hAiN

a si otra pequeña cosita creo que el pcb lo podrias hacer todavia mas compacto si utilizas el mismo integrado para los op ya que vienen varios en el mismo integrado y como tus valores de resistencias son los mismos en los 5 casos no habria bronca, digo es solo un comentario.

De todos modos gracias por compartir esta información.


----------



## Pablo16

a quien le interese, les dejo un diagrama de ecualizador, la ventaja es que no utiliza voltajes externos, se los dejo pa que lo cheken. Saludos


----------



## Manonline

Muy bueno el aporte...

Es importante destacar que el ultimo ecualizador no lleva alimentacion externa y se conecta directamente a la señal amplificada (es decir entre la potencia y los bafles) y que se aliementa con este tension... Por eso se produce una perdida de potencia...


----------



## mike69

para los 5 potenciometros que van en el ecualizador que valor les vamos a poner, si los 10K o vamos a variar los valores?


----------



## rampa

Con respecto al ecualizador pasivo de 5 bandas... les aseguro que funciona... lo arme hace tiempo ya (aunque lo probe 1 sola ves) mañana me pongo a verlo de nuevo lo conecto al amplificador y les muestro como funciona (con un video).

Suerte.


----------



## Manonline

Los potenciometros que se ponen son todos de 10k... un potenciometro es una resistencia variable, tienen una perilla que giras (en el caso de los rotativos) eso hace que el patin que esta adentro se vaya deslizando x la pista de carbon que hay. En el caso de los deslizables (queda mas profesional) son una perilla que lo moves para adelante o para atras...

Existen potenciometros lineales y logaritmicos. Los lineales tienen una respuesta lineal en cuanto a la resistencia en funcion de su posicion y los logarimicos tienen una respuesta logartmica. Esta ultima es la mas indicada para los volumenes ya que es mas compatible con el oido humano.

Espero que haya servido.


----------



## mike69

en el diagrama que tienes se muestra una etiqueta que dice entrada.
mi pregunta es que le ponemos en la ENTRADA???, creo k es una frecuencia pero no se que es la k se le va a poner? si me prodras ayudar , muchas gracias.


----------



## Manonline

Donde dice entrada es donde se pone la señal de audio... su masa va conectado a la masa comun del circuito.


----------



## rampa

rampa dijo:
			
		

> Con respecto al ecualizador pasivo de 5 bandas... les aseguro que funciona... lo arme hace tiempo ya (aunque lo probe 1 sola ves) mañana me pongo a verlo de nuevo lo conecto al amplificador y les muestro como funciona (con un video).
> 
> Suerte.



Ahi se encuentra la respuesta.

Salu2.


----------



## Pablo16

Gracias rampa, ahora mi duda es si es verdad que pierde potencia...y si la pierde es mucha o se sigue escuchando bien?


----------



## rampa

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias rampa, ahora mi duda es si es verdad que pierde potencia...y si la pierde es mucha o se sigue escuchando bien?



Nose quien te habra dicho lo de la perdida de la potencia pero es cierto... lo note cuando lo probe la primera vez... pasa que es mono por eso lo realice y luego lo remplaze por uno diferente estereo.

Estos ultimos dias estoy con mucho laburo y en epocas de parciales, para el domingo lo conecto al amplificador y hago todas las pruebas pertinentes, las filmo y se las paso.

con repecto a la potencia posiblemente cambiando el potenciometro de 10k por otro se obtenga algo de ganancia, pero aun ni tiempo de poner a verlo.

Salu2.


----------



## dorothy

hola, me interesa hacer un ecualizador y observe este, el problema es que me gustaria saber como son las formulas para obtener las bandas y asi poder agregarle mas, seria muy util si alguien me pudiera ayudar, de todas formas muchas gracias.


----------



## OptimusTronic

mmm. en monografias puedes buscar con la palabra ecualizador, hay un trabajo en donde estan las formulas. a lo mejor eso te puede ayuda. sino en el libro de Amplificadores Operacionales de Coughlin.

Salu2


----------



## xlsenatilx30

bueno, disculpa k me meta asi... pero si quieres reemplazar el LM741 mejor ponle 2 LM324 y asi te ahorras 4 integrados... y no t preocupes porque el LM324 es lo mismo que el LM741 solo que dentro tiene 4 LM741.


----------



## leop4

alguien sabe como van cocados los companentes del lado de arriba lo quise hacer pero no se como van colocados los componentes ...gracias...


----------



## Heno

me parece muy bueno el aporte del ecualizador, pero tengo una pequeña duda, la fuente de alimentación al circuito es simetrica o simple, espero respuestas, gracias...


----------



## Manonline

Lleva una fuente simple de 12V como para poder ponerla en el auto si qeres.


----------



## linpark03

Hola a todos!
soy nuevo por aca y no se manejar muy bien todavia el foro....
en fin....
alguien me puede explicar por que los LM741 no tienen alimentacion negativa?,,,, no entiendo muy bien como se debe realizar la alimentacion externa de estos integrados.......
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Existen formas de evitar una fuente de alimentacion posiva-negativa (Partida) en ese esquema se polarizan las entradas (+) de los operacionales a una tension de referencia (divisor formado por DZ1 y DZ2).

Esto fuerza a que los operacinales trabajen a una tension intermedia entre el positivo y GND

Por lo que GND tendra tension negativa respecto a la salida de los operacionales y el pos. de la alimentacion sera mas positivo que la salida de los operacionales.

Esto simula la fuente partida.


----------



## linpark03

muchas gracias fogonazo!
recuerdo que me habias ayudado el año pasado con una fuente dual regulable y los resultados fueron satisfactorios! de verdad gracias por todo! =)


----------



## linpark03

ya monte este ecualizador pero no funciona.....
necesito que me expliquen exactamente por que los integrados no tienen polarizacion para su funcionamiento........segun lo investigado los LM741 deben tener una alimentacion externa que sea positiva para el pin No7 y negativa para el pin No4.....en este diseño no se observa esta alimentacion externa

no se si la explicacion de fogonazo la entendi bien pero igual el circuito no me funciona....

entonces

por que los terminales 7 y 4 de la mayoria de los integrados no tienen alimentacion ?


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Que tension tienes sobre el capacitor C13 ?
¿ Que tension tienes en la union de los zener´s ?
¿ Que tension tienes en la pata 6 de los operacionales ?


----------



## linpark03

pues ya mande todos los terminales No7 de los integrados al voltaje Vcc  y me funciono!
yo creo que ese diseño lo entendi mal y por eso no me funcionaba


----------



## Manonline

Me alegro que te haya funcionado, si podes colgate algunas fotos asi vemos todos tu proyecto ^^


----------



## frankokas

que tal son un tu estudiante del itq en queretaro, tengo una duda sobre el ecualizador yo lo arme pero me genera ruido cundo toco los potenciomeros ...por que lo genera?

lo estare conectandolo mal?

y otra pregunta son filtros pasa banda estrecha o que filtros son?


----------



## linpark03

yo creo que hay algo malo en tu conexion por que a mi me funcionó perfectamente pero recuerda que yo alimente todos los terminales No7 de los integrados utilizando el voltaje fijado por los diodos Zn!


----------



## Fogonazo

Las carcazas de los potenciometros deben estar conectadas a GND, muy posiblemente lo armaste en un gabinete plasitco o sin gabinete.
Suelda sobre la misma carcaza del potenciometro (Todos) un cable que debes llevar a GND


----------



## ciri

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Las carcazas de los potenciometros deben estar conectadas a GND, muy posiblemente lo armaste en un gabinete plasitco o sin gabinete.
> Suelda sobre la misma carcaza del potenciometro (Todos) un cable que debes llevar a GND



No quiero desvirtuar.. pero.. pregunta..

siempre es recomendable mandar a tierra la carcasa de los potes? si no lo hago pueden generar ruido?


----------



## Manonline

sino lo haces y el pote es metalico, seguro vas a sintonizar AM cuando lo toques si el chasis no esta aterrizado a tierra... 

salu2,
mano.


----------



## yummy16-ag

hola amigos,arme este circuit y tengo un pequeño problema, ecualiza de 10, pero tengo interferencia con una radio fm que la antena la tengo a unas 15 cuadras de mi casa.Me podrian dar un consejo para tratar de anular la interferencia, esta interefencia aumenta cuando toco lo potes o los cables de los potes. Me podrian dar alguna posible solucion se los agradecería.Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Manonline

el gabinete es de metal? si es asi, hacele un agujerito en el piso y con un terminal arandela ponele un cable a masa


----------



## yummy16-ag

Hola, ssss no es de madera, que me falta masa en el circuito,que puedo hacer?. gracias Saludos


----------



## Manonline

tenes que hacerle una jaula de faraday... que vendria a ser un recubrimiento metalico aterrizado a masa.

con el tema de los potes mientras podes lijarle un poquito la parte de arriba del chasis y soldarle un cablecito a masa.


----------



## psyrich

para calcular la frecuencia en facil... solo utiliza ésta formula a continuación y sabrás que capacitor utilizar en tu caso "Huho Ham". 

C = 1/(2×π)(F)(Xc)    ...Xc es "reactancia capacitiva" la calculas así:  Xc = V en el capacior/I en capacitor

π = "pi" 3.1426...
C = capacitor
F = frecuencia
V = voltaje
I = corriente

SUERTE !


----------



## mov10

Hola! baje el circuito y lo armé, y si ecualiza, pero tengo un problema... me genera muchisimo ruido! y hasta en una ocasion sintonizaba una radio...
Todavia no armé el gabinete, pero le hice una jaula para probarlo y m sirvio para bajar un poco el ruido, ah! de paso monte los potes en la jaula... Alguna otra recomendación para bajar mas el ruido?

Que me responda cualquiera, x favor!

SALUDOS


----------



## chacarock

hola, es raro que tengas tanto problemas de ruido, nos e como hiciste el comtaje, estaria bueno que pogas fotos, ya  que puede ser incluso hasta como pusiste los cables, intenta colocando cable mayado para todo componente externo a la placa ya sean potenciometros , jacks, leds,   e intenta acomodar los cables de manera que corran por los costados o por lo menos que vallan lo menos  posible desordenados por ensima de la placa, que quede peolijo, es de no creer pero esto ayuda, bueno esto es lo que yo aria, y sino ya abra que trabajar sobre la fuente hay que cer si esta bien filtrada, bueno espero  que te sirva 
un saludo y cualquier cosa chiflas


----------



## chepachon

hola a todos!  soy nuevo en el foro. Necesito implementar este circuito para un trabajo en la universidad, solo tengo que hacerlo en protoboard; necesito algunas aclaraciones
Primero, las borneras  son para los potenciometros no es asi?. Luego a que te refieres con  "Preset de 100k"  no lo logro hubicar en el esquematico.
Gracias por el aporte


----------



## chacarock

hola chepachon:

 leete de nuevo el primer post, ahi te explica acerca del preset (es un potenciometro pequeñito que va sobre la placa o tambien se lo conoce como resistencia variable) es el reemplazo de la R1 por eso no figura en el esquema, ya que es una modificacion que  hizo Manonline,
   fijate eso y despues comenta, y cuando lo termines, colga fotos plis asi vemos que tal te fue, 
un saludo


----------



## takeshit

hola, necesito saber como van ubicados los elementos pues en el impreso no es claro como van ubicados, agradesco de su ayuda pues quiero ensamblar el ecualizador.


----------



## pollo1469

este eculiazador es de musikman lo podes encontrar en la pagina 

saludos


----------



## Bater

hola, estoy interesado en este proyecto y quisiera saber que ganancia/atenuacion tiene por banda este EQ ? . 
salu2


----------



## luisflorio

fijate en la pagina de musickman, ese circuitos es de ellos eran socios de plaquetodo, se abrieron y pusieron su propio negocio de plaquetas y kits educativo. estan en blanco encalada 2400 a 1 cuadra de cabildo si te sirve el dato

a y con unas modificaciones y otra plaqueta igual lo podes hacer de 10 bandas y las plaquetas vienen para potes comunes o deslizables


----------



## geodize

Hola soy nuevo en el foro, y quisiera que me ayudaran con una duda, los capacitores, aparte de los eletroliticos, los demas son todos ceramicos o pueden ser algunos de polyester, ya que monte algunos de ellos de polyester y no me funciona el circuito. Gracias por las respuestas


----------



## gabrielJGO

hola.. eh comprado los componentes para armarlo.. pero no veo claro donde van colocadas las 3 borneras ¿?.. tengo entendido que las borneras me serviran para conectar los cables del voltaje de entrada, los cables para la salida ecualizada, y la entrada de audio..o me equivoco? gracias por la respuesta


----------



## Best99

Hola gente, una pregunta: ¿En qué sentido se deben poner los amplificadores operacionales? Existen 2 posibilidades, y si los coloco incorrectamente se van a romper...

Perdón por el doble post.

¿Alguien tiene el plano ya hecho del conexionado? Si así fuera le agradecería me lo envíe (para no hacerlo dos veces).


----------



## Xander

Best99 dijo:


> Hola gente, una pregunta: ¿En qué sentido se deben poner los amplificadores operacionales? Existen 2 posibilidades, y si los coloco incorrectamente se van a romper...
> 
> Perdón por el doble post.
> 
> ¿Alguien tiene el plano ya hecho del conexionado? Si así fuera le agradecería me lo envíe (para no hacerlo dos veces).


Hola amigo, te recomiendo que leas todo el post, sale toda la información, yo lo arme tal cual sale en el diagrama y el pcb esta bueno...coloca los operacionales como sale ahí...solo lee bien el post, esta todo.


----------



## Best99

Hola, mira, tal vez no me haya expresado correctamente.

Estoy intentando llevar a la práctica este ecualizador y tanto a mi como a un técnico electricista nos está costando un poco encontrar las partes adonde se colocan los componentes en la circuito hecho en la placa virgen.

Lo que yo buscaba es una imagen como la que podés hallar acá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagrama-pcb-amplificador-300-watts-16107/

En el archivo .rar, primera imagen.


----------



## Xander

Manonline dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 1383
> R1 y R4: 10k
> R2: 10
> R3 y R16: 100
> R5, R6, R8, R10, R12 y R14: 100k
> R7, R9, R11, R13 y R15: 2k2
> C1: 47uF x 16v electrolitico
> C2: 2,2uF x 16v electrolitico
> C3 y C10: 47nF
> C4: 10nF
> C5: 2,2nF
> C6: 680pF
> C7: 220pF
> C8: 1uF x 16V
> C9: 220nF
> C11: 22nF
> C12: 4,7nF
> C13: 100uF x 16V
> IC1 a IC6: LM741 o su reemplazo
> DZ1 y DZ2: Zener 5,1V
> P1 a P5: Potenciometro 10k
> 5 borneras soldables de 3 patas.
> 1 Preset de 100k
> 
> El apunte qe tengo aclara qe si va a ser utilizado para uso profesional u hogareño (si se intercala entre la mezcladora y la potencia) se recomienda:
> 
> R2: Eliminar
> R3: Puentear
> R1: Reemplazar x el preset de 100k



.....insisto......


----------



## Best99

Alguien sabe cuál es la ganancia máxima y el corte máximo en dB por banda de este ecualizador?
Muchas gracias


----------



## juank35

*QU*iero saber si este ecualizador del post es mono gra*CIAS*


----------



## Fogonazo

juank35 dijo:


> *QU*iero saber si este ecualizador del post es mono gra*CIAS*



Si.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## distorsionjags

Compadre, esta exelente tu ecualizador, pero el dibujo de placa que enviaste está alrevez, para que lo revices.


----------



## idem258

Hola a todos.... quisiera saber como conectar el ecualizador para un amplificador que sera de 4 canales.. muchas gracias..


----------



## tuangel

:buenpost: gracias x tu aporte manonline, ya lo arme y funciona bien... se los recomiendo


----------



## Secret Face

Podrias postear el Circuito en Formato PCB Wizard? porque al parecer está hecho con él... asi la imagen sale Pixeleada y se veen bastante mal.


----------



## jelg009

aqui les dejo un PCB echo por mi con este circuitop en proteus ares e isis, los circuitos a mi me gusta hacerlos pequeños espero que lo entiendan en el ZIP estan todos los archivos que se generaron con el proteus y lo otro que se me olvidaba... este esta echo con el LM324 para ahorrar espacio y dinero, ojo los capacitoes electroliticos estan mal los deje en 1uF los tienen que cambiar, no es tan dificil...


----------



## justegoauld

una pequeña consulta, que tipo de filtro es el que se utiliza en este ecualizador?


----------



## jelg009

Hola justegoauld, este ecualizador utiliza de los dos capacitores dos o tres electroliticos y los demas ceramicos, no se si me entiendas bien por que aui les dan otros nombre pero los electroliticos son los que tienen polaridad...


----------



## RuoskaE

espero *QU*e sigan respondiendo preguntas por*QU*e no*-*se como conectar el diodo zener no*-*se cual es el positivo ni el negativo del diodo zener por*-*favor ayudenem*Emmmmmm* gracias espero sus respuestas por*-*favor


----------



## dcastibl1

compañero mire esta pagina para q tenga idea no le explico porq tengo un sueño.. ya me voy a dormir, saludos.. http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diodo_Zener


----------



## RuoskaE

dcastibl1 dijo:


> compañero mire esta pagina para q tenga idea no le explico porq tengo un sueño.. ya me voy a dormir, saludos.. http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diodo_Zener



lo *QU*e *QU*ería saber es cual es el catodo y cual el anodo  .... la parte donde esta la rayita negra no*-*se cual es por*QU*e me confundieron al decirme *QU*e los diodos zener estan invertidos y no*-*se *QU*e mas cosas   ...lo *QU*e *QU*iero saber es *QU*E ME DIGAN SI LA RAYITA NEGRA ES NEGATIVO O POSITIVO!! 
gracias*S* ya casi lo acabo...


----------



## malesi

Pues ya te lo han dicho
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diodo_Zener
y luego click en una palabrita que pone anodo y ya esta.

Facil es


----------



## Fogonazo

RuoskaE dijo:


> espero *QU*e sigan respondiendo preguntas por*QU*e no*-*se como conectar el diodo zener no*-*se cual es el positivo ni el negativo del diodo zener por*-*favor ayudenem*Emmmmmm* gracias espero sus respuestas por*-*favor





RuoskaE dijo:


> lo *QU*e *QU*ería saber es cual es el catodo y cual el anodo  .... la parte donde esta la rayita negra no*-*se cual es por*QU*e me confundieron al decirme *QU*e los diodos zener estan invertidos y no*-*se *QU*e mas cosas   ...lo *QU*e *QU*iero saber es *QU*E ME DIGAN SI LA RAYITA NEGRA ES NEGATIVO O POSITIVO!!
> gracias*S* ya casi lo acabo...



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## RuoskaE

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Reglas generales de uso del foro*
> 
> *05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.



yo no escribi haci estoy completamente seguro de ke no escribi asi!!! hay problemas en el foro..
talves alguun bug :enfadado:


----------



## RuoskaE

ya acabe el ecualizador y si fucniona lo conecte a mi lap pero suena muy kedito ...le voy a poner un amplificador pero ke va primero....lap->ecualizador->amplificador-> bocina ó así... lap-> amplificador-> ecualizador-> bocina


----------



## Fogonazo

RuoskaE dijo:


> yo no escribi haci estoy completamente seguro de ke no escribi asi!!! hay problemas en el foro..
> talves alguun bug :enfadado:


Traducción:


RuoskaE dijo:


> yo no escribi *h*aci estoy completamente seguro de *QU*e no escribi asi!!! hay problemas en el foro..
> tal*-*ves algu*U*n bug :enfadado:





RuoskaE dijo:


> ya acabe el ecualizador y si fucniona lo conecte a mi lap pero suena muy kedito ...le voy a poner un amplificador pero ke va primero....lap->ecualizador->amplificador-> bocina ó así... lap-> amplificador-> ecualizador-> bocina


Traducción:


RuoskaE dijo:


> ya acabe el ecualizador y si fucniona lo conecte a mi lap pero suena muy kedito ...le voy a poner un amplificador pero *QU*e va primero....lap->ecualizador->amplificador-> bocina ó así... lap-> amplificador-> ecualizador-> bocina



Las letras en rojo las coloqué *yo* para señalar lo que habías escrito mal, y sigues escribiendo mal.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.

La configuración correcta es:

*Lap --> Ecualizadór --> Amplificador --> Parlante (Bocina)*


----------



## jghost

buenas tardes, tengo duda en lo q dijo psyrich, 



psyrich dijo:


> para calcular la frecuencia en facil... solo utiliza ésta formula a continuación y sabrás que capacitor utilizar en tu caso "Huho Ham".
> 
> C = 1/(2×π)(F)(Xc)    ...Xc es "reactancia capacitiva" la calculas así:  Xc = V en el capacior/I en capacitor
> 
> π = "pi" 3.1426...
> C = capacitor
> F = frecuencia
> V = voltaje
> I = corriente
> 
> SUERTE !




Como calculo esa reactancia capacitiva?, como se la corriente y el voltaje q voy a tener a la altura del capacitor?, quisiera hacer por ejemplo uno que controle las bandas entre 7 y 9 Khz para mi viejo que son las frecuencias que menos escucha.

Desde ya mil gracias, espero respuesta =)


----------



## jesus123456789

alguien que suba las fotos a los que les salieron por fa

alguien suba todo las fotos a los que le salieron por fa


----------



## RuoskaE

hey amigo, yo ya lo hice y si funciona mira:


----------



## carlos jara

Hola Ruoskae veo que armaste el circuito pero no logro ver el circuito en la primera pagina podrias  subirlo por favor

Amigos una pregunta quisiera armar un ecualizador de 6 bandas para mi guitarra de los famosos ecualizadores en la marca ARTEC creen que este circuito sean esos famosos diseños o son otros especiales y adecuados


----------



## Fogonazo

carlos jara dijo:


> Hola Ruoskae veo que armaste el circuito pero _*no logro ver el circuito en la primera pagina*_ podrias  subirlo por favor



 El esquema se ve perfectamente:

Ver el archivo adjunto 1383​


----------



## nahuelafc

puede funcionar si retiro los diodos zener1 y2 y la r16, utilizando fuente partida de +6 y -6v? 

y cuando dicen 'masa' es el punto medio entre los dos zener, o estoy equivocado?

a donde conectaria el negativo de mi generador (voy a probar la entrada con un generador de funciones o 'generador de audio') y el negativo del osciloscopio? a los -6v o a la masa del punto medio ?


----------



## adriann

es necesario ponerle un amplificador para que funcione este ecualizador?


----------



## RuoskaE

adriann dijo:


> es necesario ponerle un amplificador para que funcione este ecualizador?



Así es amigo, es necesario el amplificador ya que es el que recibe todas las demas señales que provienen.


----------



## macr0s666

es correcto nesecitas un amplicador pero no si en tus pruebas veas que  el ecualizador tiende a votar un ruido y espero que hagan comentarios de como eliminar el ruido ....


----------

